# mtb touren um Dausenau, Bad Ems, Westerwald, Taunus



## chrossi (9. August 2002)

Hallo,
ich bin öfter in Dausenau und suche hier oder in näherer Umgebung noch schöne mtb touren.


----------



## dave (11. August 2002)

hi chrossi,

auf meiner page 
WW Trails findest du ein paar touren.
nächste woche werden wir wahrscheinlich wieder ne lahntour machen. wenn du gerade da sein solltest ... 

tschö
dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-frickhofen (8. Dezember 2002)

hi chrossi,
habe beim stöbern im forum deinen eintrag gefunden. schau mal bei www.mtb-frickhofen.de vorbei. vielleicht gefällt dir eine tour von uns. melde dich mal.

bis dann 

uwe


----------



## Johann (12. Dezember 2002)

www.singletrail.net

jeden sonntag 10 Uhr ab bahnhof balduinstein...

schau mal rein, wir freuen uns über jeden "neuen"!!!


----------

